# Yellow river, beetle spinning



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went this morning to the river planning to throw a beetle spin and maybe cast a little for bass. Right off the bat I caught a big jack on the beetle spin on my light spinning gear which was fun, then I started catching bream and small bass. I caught probably 20-25 bream of various sizes but nothing real big, several small bass, and another jack. They were hitting the chartreuse beetle spin pretty good. I also caught 2 keeper bass on brush hog and worm. I really like catching bream on artificial's, and they seem to be hitting them good now, but I think it needs to warm up more before the big bream start hitting them better.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

One at a time..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bass


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Last one I promise!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A good morning, I love catching bream on beatle spins, and It's been too long since I've done it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great catch. Wonderful pics! I have developed a love affair with the roadrunner jig. That's gotta work just as good as a beetlespin. Looking forward to summer!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What size was the beetle?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

That's what it's all about catching and having fun :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you fish in the main river or in a slough? Never thought about using a beetlespin.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope ya kept all them bream. If I ever tried to throw one back my mom would have a fit,she loves her some fly bream.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was using a 1/8 oz beetle spin, fishing the main river, and yes I threw everything back.

I make up all my spins, I like a pink or chartreuse 1/8 oz head, with a chartreuse grub and gold spinner. This combo has always been good for me on YR and BW...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! I've got several beetles I've been wanting to try, reckon I will!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty little bream!!! Even got a nominee to my foot thread!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

*Flier?*

That first bream pic - is that what they call a Flier? If it is, it's a BIG ONE!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I call the first one a pumpkinseed - the second a red belly - probably not correct, just me


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

First one is a stumpknocker or spotted sunfish, second is red belly. Both are killer flathead bait!

http://myfwc.com/media/1527632/CITFISH_46.pdf


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Used to fish them in ponds how do you fish them on the river? What kind of spots do you look for?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Used to fish them in ponds how do you fish them on the river? What kind of spots do you look for?


Anything and everything, it's really pretty easy fishing. Just get it as close to the bank, cover, logjam, grass etc. as possible. Then let it sink for a second, snap your rod to get the blades spinning and just reel it back varying your retrieve until you find out how they want it.

Sometimes they hit it on the fall, sometimes in the middle of the river, and sometimes as your picking it up out of the water, so in other words be ready for them to smash it. Beetle spinning really gets good as the summer picks up.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great info. Good stuff!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info looking forward to giving it a shot. Loved catching perch on them up north.


----------

